# Fluke 177 with no continuity beep?



## dkeats5 (Mar 17, 2012)

the meter shows number 2, when touching the leads together.. any idea on how to fix it? already tried to take it apart.. and couldnt take out the screen part because it felt like id snap it..


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

I have a 179 and it has a function where the beeper can be turned off. Have you read the instructions to see if yours has the same thing? 

Is the "2" a reading of 0.2 ohms or does it appear to be some sort of error code?

-John


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

hold the leads together and turn the dial until you hear a beep, be careful not to get shocked.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

dkeats5 said:


> the meter shows number 2, when touching the leads together.. any idea on how to fix it? already tried to take it apart.. and couldnt take out the screen part because it felt like id snap it..


Page 16
Test & calibrate?

http://assets.fluke.com/manuals/17x_____cieng0400.pdf


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

R 25 Ω= Beeper On

R250 Ω= Beeper Off


----------



## dkeats5 (Mar 17, 2012)

the model 179 and 177 are the same besides the 179 reads temperature! Can you tell me how to turn it back on? I havent really used it much since I bought it, but went to pull it out today to ring in conductors of the run we pulled through and it wouldnt beep lol! and I dont think its an error message, i think its just a reading of 2 ohms resistance..


----------



## dkeats5 (Mar 17, 2012)

just took it apart.. and cant find where the buzzer is that would make the noise (not too informative on electronics) but anyone have any ideas? maybe i turned it off by mistake? if so, how do i turn it back on?


----------



## wptski (Jun 30, 2008)

dkeats5 said:


> just took it apart.. and cant find where the buzzer is that would make the noise (not too informative on electronics) but anyone have any ideas? maybe i turned it off by mistake? if so, how do i turn it back on?


The min/max button is a toggle on/off for the beeper.


----------



## dkeats5 (Mar 17, 2012)

I guess thats not the problem then lol, cause it dosent work on min or max.. or average!  this day.. paid 200 bucks for this a few weeks back, first day i acually uses it, and its broke! thats ebay junk for yah! anyone know where the buzzer is located on the inside?


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

go to fluke.com and download the manual.


----------



## wptski (Jun 30, 2008)

Does anything else work? The beeper only works at low ohms so if your leads or sockets have a high resistance, no beeper.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

dkeats5 said:


> just took it apart.. and cant find where the buzzer is that would make the noise (not too informative on electronics) but anyone have any ideas? maybe i turned it off by mistake? if so, how do i turn it back on?


Isn't it on the link I posted of the instructions?


----------



## dkeats5 (Mar 17, 2012)

Is it where the pencil is pointed?


----------



## dkeats5 (Mar 17, 2012)

First off, I really dont want to come across as an Ahole.. but ive scanned through the manual which i already had downloaded to my ipad and laptop anyways.. and it just showed you how to take it apart not whats where.. and second off, i tested the leads on my fluke 322 and the resistance isnt too high! The beep test worked 100% first when i got it, now all of a sudden it dosent, my guess is that the previous picture i posted has something to do with it.. but i personally want to thank everyone for thier input and helpfulness! so thanks :thumbup:


----------



## DCSea (Oct 2, 2020)

I have a fluke 179, same problem. Called fluke and they wanted to charge me 250is dollars to look at it... No way. Took it apart, simple fix. The speaker ma-bob fell out of the detent, lol. IT'S NOT EVEN SOLDERED TO THE MOTHERBOARD! 4 screws later and beeper works great! Btw one of the screws is under the fuse to disassemble. Great customer service fluke


----------



## mosquitomalo (Sep 3, 2021)

Hello, I have a Fluke 89 and it beeps constantly, it works great, but has this non stop beeping. Anyone could help me with this, please?. Thank you


----------

